# Marsilea hirsuta not carpeting well and bushy



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Usually if plants are growing more upright, the plants are growing taller to attain more light, so with high lighted tanks, the plants have enough light and don't need to grow as tall, so they can grow sideways/horizontally instead, forming a low, compact carpet.

Mention your lighting and tank depth and I am sure others can see if your lighting is sufficient for a low lying carpet.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Give it time?
At least it's not dying.


----------



## sushantV (Aug 24, 2014)

It typically doesn't go as thick as HM/Monte Carlo. It's a slow grower and would take some time. Looks healthy so I'd o la recommend you to wait. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

This was called minuto when I got it. Only about 4-5 leaves when I got it.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/pGallery/pg_11345e.jpg
In this picture it has been moved but check the dates on both pictures to see how much
it has(not) grown in that time. Not the best picture for this purpose. Bottom right.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14289&pictureid=86169
Just a very slow growing plant in a non-injected tank. 45-50 PAR+ Excel/EI ferts.
Where you been hiding?


----------

